# Top round on spit



## Jim5351 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have two 30 lb. top rounds we will be cooking on a spit over coals. Any idea on cook time for med. done.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jul 20, 2009)

This is not the exact timetable that you were looking for.It's a start anyways.
Maybe someone else here can help you out better than I can..
Good luck.
Munky.


Beef Cooking Times: Easy How-To Cooking Tips & Advice: RecipeTips.com


----------



## msmofet (Jul 20, 2009)

Jim5351 said:


> I have two 30 lb. top rounds we will be cooking on a spit over coals. Any idea on cook time for med. done.


 to coincide with my arrival!! LOL

 i cook all my roasts 15 per lb for medium rare but i only roast eye rounds which are long and skinny.


----------



## bourbon (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm guessing you have shoulder clods. Those are huge chunks of meat. Is it possible to cut them smaller prior to cooking ? In order for the center of a piece that big to be done I would expect the outsides would end up well done. I would guess you'd need to take it to an internal temp of 150 - 160. To me large cuts of meat are a gamble if you only use time for doneness.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 20, 2009)

Jim5351 said:


> I have two 30 lb. top rounds we will be cooking on a spit over coals. Any idea on cook time for med. done.


 hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i cook my eye rounds to an internal temp of 125F, i thought that was med rare. am i wrong?


----------

